# Acer ePower Management Problem



## Naturestrikes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello,

I think I should start off by giving my laptop information?
My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5630, or as it says on the laptop itself 5633WLMi. It runs on Windows XP Media Center Edition, with an Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz.
It's total memory is 512MB.
And my laptop is a grand total nearly of 3 years old. 10/11/2006 was it's release date and 12/06 was when I bought it.

I've been suffering from Blue Screen problems with this laptop for over a year now. It happens whenever I start a new program when perhaps I have too many open. I think this is a memory issue-- my friend told me.
The bluescreening has lessened a lot though when I began fixing registry issues with ccleaner.

Now lately I noticed that my screen's been dim, and now at start up an error appears asking me if I want to debug the ePower application, I press yes and it goes onto say it failed. I've been looking for a new utility to install so I can reinstall all Acer software without eRecovering-- which I've done twice this year thanks to many problems.

I figured out I could hold FN and press the <- arrow on my keyboard to change the light. However, now that I put my laptop lid down-- it hibernates after a few minutes.

Is there any way I can solve this? It's becoming annoying and making me want to throw my laptop out of the window!

I've been hunting for ages for software to reinstall Acer 5630 empowering technology tray. Or is there a way to just stop hibernation from occuring when I close the lid?

Help appreciated... I've just joined, so...

-- Nat.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe you can set it NOT TO hibernate when you close the lid.. see Power Options in Control Panel. As for the ACER software, I believe you can get/download them from ACER website.


----------



## Naturestrikes (Jun 8, 2009)

Tried it, but Power Options window closes as soon as I open it, like the bar at the very top of the screen will flash and the outline of the window comes up-- but it won't open at all.

And I'm having trouble finding the software for my laptop. I've spent ages trying to find it. ._.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi try here for acer http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5630.html you might also try a sfc /scnw http://www.updatexp.com/scannow-sfc.html info on how to


----------



## Naturestrikes (Jun 8, 2009)

I got the drivers, reinstalled and got plenty of new error messages, the same as the ones I'd got when trying to run it.

Power options don't open either.

I have no idea what the second link is.










Those are the errors.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

My guess is that you need to uninstall ePower Management application (see ADD/REMOVE) and d/load its install program from ACER website. Install and see if you get the same errors.


----------



## Naturestrikes (Jun 8, 2009)

Um. That's exactly what I've just done.
That screenshot is of what happened. Again.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If that is the case try a system restore. Similar issue can be found here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/help-my-computer-keeps-shutting-down-300378.html


----------

